# St Barts IVFers............part 35



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yippee first to post!!!!!!

Natasha

Sorry that you have none to freeze but hey your not going to need them your blasts are snuggling in as we speak     

Best of luck for your 2ww    

Love Susie XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun.

We knew it was going to be a risk and we were more than happy to get 2 good ones transferred...any to freeze would've been a bonus !  Hoping & praying that these 2 make it through.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Guess I have to settle for second never been first to post before never mind some other time.

With all the holiday talks i am beginning to feel like I want to go somewhere.

Jen - Have a brilliant 40th birthday celebration.

Lou - lovely time in Milan.

Laura - Enjoy turkey and by the way a sucessfull IVF also

Hope everyone else is fine. Have a lovely day.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Coo Coo! New thread!

I'm not sure I'll have time for shopping as will be in the tradefair geeking out over furniture and bathrooms etc. But I will make time for icecream for sure! 

BTW who uses ********? I'll PM them my name.

Natasha - sorry you didn't get any frosties. I never do either. But like you say you got a lovely pair on board.
And that's such a great achievement.

Lucky Jen - Venice is lovely and such a great surprise.

Laura - I'd hire you if you were a plumber! Now we all just need to get our plumbing sorted out!

Thanks girls for sticking with us. Group hug!

Am at work, so will have to go.

Ta ta for now.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Group Hug back atcha Lou.  Do you know I've never done ********? I thought I would end up losing too much time to it but even my Mum has been trying to get me on it so maybe I should!

What a lovely day. My cats have been sunning themselves on the hot tub all day (on the lid of course not in it!). It's not turned on at the moment (as I couldn't use it, I thought it only fair DH didn't too) but I am tempted to fire it up again soon if it stays this nice.

Definately Lucky Jen. Never been to Venice but I love Italy. 

Off to the hospital for 3 month check ups in a mo' and I'm going to drop by and see Nicky in SCBU too so I'll say hello from everyone who asked after her.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun. Ky xx

PS: I have a dirty mind. When Lou said Natasha had a ''lovely pair'' my mind was not on embies to start with! I think lack of sex is making my brain go very one-track  
PPS: Natasha, do hope your ''lovely pair'' are getting nice and snug though. Best of luck.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I'm on ******** - in fact I live on it!!!! PM me!!

Kyla - How was your check up? Did you see Nicky? How are her babes?

Natasha -    P U P O    

Ron
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies....I hope my lovely pair of embies are snuggling in nicely....


Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, I saw Nicky and she says hi to everyone. I'll just post about them briefly but put a warning up for any newbies/lurkers.
++++WARNING: PREM BABY TALK++++
Ollie is doing well - he is 4lb4 now and so, so cute. He is the same size mine were when they came home. He is just learning how to breastfeed and could be released in 1-2 weeks. JJ is doing better and will hopefully be onto nasal canulars next week, she can then join her brother in EB and stop Nicky travelling 50 miles every day. She is 2lb6 but slowly growing. Nicky looked good considering all the stress she is under and is in good spirits but I know she is finding it hard having them apart. It was nice to show her the light at the end of the tunnel (in that Alex and Izzy are doing well).

Right, off to install my shiny new printer. I have so many photos I want to frame but my old printer stopped accepting photo paper 

Kyla x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Quickie so I don't miss the new thread

Jen ohh venice enjoy and Happy Birthday

Lou don't work too hard and make sure the ice cream is sent to us by cyber space

Laura good luck in Turkey I am sure this is your time

Natasha massive sticky vibes for your pair of snuggling embies. we have had so much good luck on this tread I am sure it rubs off on everyone   

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Kyla - I had a great image of your cats in the hot tub!!  So lucky, I went hot tubbing over xmas, really was fab in the freezing weather and my champers!    Give Nicky my love, hope the babes are both home soon. 
Face book is like a second job for me, I have to play my scrabble and tv squares otherwise people start shouting at me!!

Ron - How the cold?

Fran - Off anywhere exciting soon?

Alexis - Thank hon. 

Jen - Oh how fab!! Tim flew me to venice once on valentines day... was lovely.  We got very drunk!!   Hope you having a fun time. XX

Well work is crazy at the moment, I'm doing 12 hour days with no lunch, just 4 more days to get through then I'm off.  Thank god.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Ops missed you! Any kitty luck yet?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You don't play scrabble with me anymore


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Ron!  I'll start a game, there was a point I was playing about 15 games and it was turning into a bit of a 2nd job!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I was only teasing!!  

I'm game!!

BTW Susie - I'm still waiting for you to have your go


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure I'll have lots of time for scrab over the next few weeks!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hello! 

Never seen so many kitchens and bathrooms in my life! I've seen the future and it doesn't have handles or obvious signs of opening!   I'm such a design geek   I didn't get ice cream or pasta! Won't try to do that tradefair in a day again. No time. It's so huge.

How are we all? I've been chasing the athens doc to make an appointment for LIT. Will hopefully get that settled and booked in this week. Not managing to get my appointment sorted at St Mary's. Why is it so complicated? Ah well. 

No luck yet with cat, Laura. Will try phoning over the weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Glad you're back safe & sound. The future sounds interesting - so how does it all work then?  

You mean you went to Italy & didn't eat any ice cream? Well, I'm not speaking to you now!    

Let us know when you get your appts through. It is so frustrating having to chase everyone up, isn't it?  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me and sorry very few personals, I just wanted to post before I lost this new thread.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I had a great time in Venice (thanks for sharing my news Susie that was v kind of you) and it was really romantic. We had a gondola ride, ice cream in St Marks Square whilst being serenaded by a nearby quartet (although when the bill came up DH asked the waiter if he wanted his B****CKS too!) and in the evening front row seats at the opera seeing La Traviata. So he did really spoil me! Not sure I deserved it but hey I wasnt complaining! The weather could have been better but it was really special anyway. I have to say I didnt think about ttc once while we were away and I even had a drink or two!

You will see below Ive had to change my details now   but hey onwards and upwards.

I hope everyone is ok. 
Kyla - I love the new pic and thanks for the news on Nicky and her little ones. 
Laura good luck in Turkey hun.
Natasha - good luck with your lovely pair! 

Lots of love to you all, and to everyone I have missed.
Jen xx

P.S. Im on ******** once in every blue moon as Im sure Ron, Laura and Susie can concur with.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - I'm very sure you deserved all that spoiling!!  So glad you had a fab time.  Its great to get away isn't it.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - So glad to hear you had a great time.  You deserve everything good & more to happen to you so don't even think otherwise!  

As for watching an opera..OMG!!! I'm sooooooooooooo jealous!!!!  It's soooooo like Pretty Woman! 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Are you suggesting Jen is a lady of the night!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura   No, I was suggesting she's a pretty woman!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I guess we all have to earn our tx money some how!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - are YOU implying Jen is a 'you know what'?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me? No never!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey ladies! Glad you're having such a fab time at my expense!!! I reckon I could earn a few bob even though Im the wrong side of 40 now!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure you would be a high class hooker if thats the path you wished to take!    Not like me... I'd be one of those scabby ones!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG Laura - I cant believe you said that!!!! 
Maybe I should consider it seriously given the amount of money it costs for these IVF shenanigans! 

Regarding Pretty Woman - Unfortunately I look as much like Julia Roberts as my DH looks like Richard Gere. Which aint a lot!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well my hair is quite julia roberts but I'm about half her size!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You could be Julia's short friend in the film


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry just a real quickie to wish Laura a very safe journey to Turkey & i will be thinking of you.      

Hope you are all well.

Will catch up soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Good luck in Turkey. Hope you have a nice smooth flight tomorrow (thank goodness none of that T5 nonsense!). enjoy what you can honey and I'll be thinking of you too...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Laura



N xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah... Thanks girls. Just packing and realising I can't pack ALL of my clothes!!  

Thanks girls means alot your thinking of me... I'll be onlone whilst I'm there so will keep you updated.  Blooming AF has not turned up ... hopefully it will do very soon!

XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Here's an AF dance for you hun:

              

Good luck - I've got everything crossed for you.  
Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron.  Dam AF!  Hope the dance works.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Laura!!!!!

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Good Luck Laura

heard the weather is nice over there at the mo too so extra bonus catch a few rays for us all

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck Laura I will be thinking of you non-stop! xxxxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

All the best Laura!!!   
I hope you got that suitcase closed!
Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Laura - Goodluck and some more AF Dance

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, weather lovey at the moment so thats fab.  Flight and hotel all great. Going to the clinic tomorrow at 2 so will keep you all posted. XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Has AF arrived??


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Hope you're having a good time soaking up the sun. 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sun?  What sun!  Weather not great but good for exploring, should be nicer next week.  Back to the clinic on Monday for anotehr scan.Nice not working!!!

Hows you?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought it's always sunny in Turkey  

Has AF arrived??

You just relax & do next to nothing..good luck at scan. 

I'm fine thanks.  Looking forward to dinner..I'm starving!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afraid not!  wether looks like rain over weekend then nicer next week. 

Af arrived on Wed, so started some drugs yest and injections today. Clinic was really nice, no waiting around, stright in and out.  Had a andral follie count on wed of 7 which is really good for me just fingers crossed most of them will grow with the drugs. 

I'm hungry too... just off out for dinner (its 8pm here)

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow!! That's brilliant news!!! You have a good time now.  Speak soon

Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How is it going?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, just popped on to see if any news from Laura.
Ky x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Lou hope you are ok ?

Laura Any news hun hows Turkey?

Hi to Jen, Hettie, Ron, Sue, Kyla & Alexsis

Hope you are all well

Lots of Love Susie XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Laura - it sounds like its great place to have IVF  (but hope the sun comes out!). Brilliant you have some follies there already.    

Susie - hit there! 

Ron - hope it's a nice day down in Brighton! 

Hi to anybody else? 

The sun is shining here in Southend. We are having the back of the house painted at the moment. The decorator spent all last week here and is just finishing off today, so I'm glad the rain they forecast has held off.
Hope you all have a good week,
Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry Susie, that was supposed to say 'hi' not 'hit'!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Thank you for popping over to see me!

Well had scan today, nothing on my left (normal for me) but 6 lovely follies on my left, between 6-10mm, which is ok for day 3 of stimms I think.  BAck on Wed for more bloods and scan.

Istanbul is nice, would be nicer ifit was sunny but at least it not raining now.  Def a better way to do ivf that fitting in scans in your lunch hour!  Weather is meant to be better from tomorrow.  My friend flys back wed and Tim arives, looking forward to seeing him... even though he gets on my nerves most of the time!!

You ladies all ok?

XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi laura,
Sounds as though it is all going well.  Glad you have had a friend to keep you company.  Hope Tim is not too annoying! 
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura

Glad everything is going well hun & follies sound fab for only just starting stimming. 

Hettie -     Hit there!!!!   have said hi on the other thread hun.  

Love to all

Susie XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Lovely news so far. Six @ 10mm for day three is very good - especially from only one ovary too. Fingers crossed (hope the weather improves too).
Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Way to go hun!!!! 

Hopefully you & Tim will get on fine as you'll be so relaxed he won't get on your nerves!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Laura - that's a fabbo count so far. I'd love to visit Istanbul. When are you next in the clinic?

Hi to everyone. I've not been keeping up. Rushed off my feet.

Lou
x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello ladies...sorry to barge in 

I think this is a bit of a long shot as there doesn't appear to be anyone posting who is currently having tx at barts, but will ask anyway - does anyone have an email address for the unit manager at Barts?

I have been trying the phone numbers for about a week with no luck at all. I  can't keep ringing constantly as I'm at work but trying about 2 or 3 times a day and never get through.

I'm trying to find out how long I might have to wait if I transfer to Barts from Homerton.  I gather there were problems/delays about a year ago because they were short staffed but these had been sorted?  Need to know soon because am down for a treatment at Homerton and first appt is on 6 May.  

I suspect it won't be worth my moving now, as I'll lose too much time - but would like to know what the situation is.

If not I may resort to emailing one of the doctors (their addresses are on the website   )

thanks ladies.  

Hi again Laura!
And Londonlou - hope you are well


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Juicy,

Did not know you were a barts girl!  I'm still under barts! I have my follow up for my November cycle in June!!  

You could email [email protected]  (i think) they can then pass the message to admin to get back t you. I find emails the best way.

XXX

/links


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Juicy

It's been a few years since I was a Bart's girl but at the time I always used to be able to get through 1st thing in the morning.

Good luck!!

Ronnie


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just popped on to say well done to Laura! Sounds like things are progressing nicely. Hope you enjoy the inbetween bits of Turkey too! 

Jen xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks ever so much Laura, and Ronnie - very helpful.

Laura, that's terrible re the follow up though!  So glad you're being pro active and out in Jinemed with all going v well by the sounds.  Hope you've had a good day today and a bit of sunshine!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Juicy - I'm hoping to go to my follow up... let them tell me my only option is DE and then get out my scan picture!!!


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi juicy the email addy laura b gave you is correct and is one i have been using they normally reply within 3 days...phoning i have given up with as they never seem to answer,they told me it was best to email...i am due to pick up my drugs on the 7th may,so excited as should be starting soon.....


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How is it going??


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura

Any news on those juicy follies hun  

Thinking of you

Love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Well good news they are all still there! Now at [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and little one at 14mm.  Lining is now 6.8 but they have given me some tablets to help.  My e2 i now 400 on there scale which is about 1,500 on ours so bit better but still bit low.  They do not seem to be worried but back again tomorrow for another scan and bloods.  Feeling much better as convinced myself that my follies had popped yest as kept getting sharp pains.    

EC hopefully Monday but as I say they are seeing me again tomorrow to check E2 and lining are rising ok.

You girls ok?

XXX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Laura just sending you some   hunny  

xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - It sounds really positive!!!  

Go dream about juicy follies!!!!  

Have everything crossed for you.   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cleg - You pop up every where!!!

Ron - Thanks hon. 

X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

BTW It's your turn on scrabulous


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron, I'll catch up on me scrabble after EC!  Although feeling bit rough at the moment so may have an easy day so I'll get on when I get a mo.

Also they have found 2more follies today.. very excited. I know have 8 over 16mm, still all on one ovary.  EC booked for Monday at 10am.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

laura   i read through all the threads on here so yep, i am everywhere  

xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura 

wow well done honey keep them all juicy till monday   

relax over the weekend

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Lots of    for Monday.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Best for luck for Monday. Don't worry - they won't have popped. I had one at 30mm just before EC once and that didn't pop. Good news on the nice number - especially as they found two more! Fingers crossed for EC. Let us know how it goes as soon as you can.
Ky xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Laura, will be thinking of you for tomorrow.

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura

Good luck tommorrow i have evrything crossed for you hun & will be thinking of you.

           

Susie XXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - Good luck for tomorrow     will be thinking of you 

Big helloo to everyone, i am still lurking   

Tracey xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Oops i forgot, would love to add you all on ********, PM me anyone that wouldnt mind


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey... Look on Ron's Face Book.. I'm one of her friends... I'm Laura B and I'm wearing wellies in my picture.

Thanks Girls!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Best of luck tomorrow.   

I've PM Tracey with my details so she can look us both up!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Laura -    for EC tomorrow keeping everything crossed and   that this is your time.

Good for the progressive ones, I have not yet managed to get registered on Face book but will send details once I do.

Alexis


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Just to let you know I got 7 eggs.  Thats more than my last 3 cycles put together!  EC was a breeze... I love GA!!

Bit sore now so off for a snooze.

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - that's fabbo news!   

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lou,  how are you?  What are your current plans?  Have you had your results back yet?

Ron - My face book won't work!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - That's brilliant!!! Let's hope they all turn into lovely little embies.    You rest up loads in the meantime.  

Why wouldn't your ******** work?  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dunno, I can get in ok but both my scrabble and tv sqaures won't load!  Typical, laid up and can't play!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura that is fab news hun everything is crossed for you for them to get jiggy overnight      

Sue XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Laura - yes, got some results back in. All normal. Both ERPC and sperm dna fragmentation. So now waiting to go to Athens for LIT. Going in June as DH not free to travel until then. This all takes so long, but I was thinking today how it's important to get on with life and try to be happy in the meantime. Famous last words, eh?

Fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Try uninstalling & reinstalling the applications.  

Lou - That's great news about your results. Are you having tests at St Mary's too? Sorry but a bit  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats Laura! Keeping everything crossed for you.
Thats good news too Lou. Bet you cant wait for Athens! 

Love to all
Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Wonderful news hon! What a great crop. Fingers crossed for a good fert report today.
Kyla x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura - Any news hun?? been thinking of you        

Sue XX


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks all for your tips re contacting barts about switching from Homerton to them.  A nice lady called Heather replied to my email - waiting list is about 10 weeks from referral, which is brilliant

I am seeing my GP next tues to ask for referral for an outpatients appt to start it off.  Can't come too soon as had my pre treatment appt at Homerton this morning, which didn't really take off as i disputed the protocol, so it's been put back 6 weeks ...

so it may not cost us that much time to move to Barts!  It took 40 mins to drive 3 miles from Homerton to my office, which just underlined how convenient it would be to move.

Not sure what the etiquette is re: giving Laura's good news but as she is in Turkey and may not have full internet connection, I hope she won't mind if I say - she has FIVE embryos!!    She's posted in PR thread recently so no doubt will be along here soon....well done again Laura!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Juicy - Thanks for update on Laura wow 5!!! that is fab news she will be very happy with that i hope.

Glad you have managed to get things sorted. good luck hun   

Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Juicy! I don't mind you sharing my news. 

I have more embies than I know what to do with!! They put 3 back here so hoping they continue to divide and I have some nice ones to pop back in.

XXX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Laura....you going to have 3 put back in? Triplets....yes i dont know anyone with them yet    

Best of luck hun


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Wey hey! Well you're going to have your hands full looking after 3 LOs!!!!!    I've got everything crossed for you.  

Laura's embies - Go & multiply so that you can be put back to where you belong!   

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - a gf of mine has triplet girls but they are in America - I don't know any in the UK either so here we go!  Five embies is amazing news. How wonderful you get a choice for transfer. So much better than before and long may it continue!
Ky xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

wow Laura, three!!  excellent!!!!  

hope you are having another beer while they get on with dividing!  take it easy


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Laura!!! Thats amazing and Im sooooo hoping they continue to go forth and multiply!!! 

Good luck hun! 

Jen x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi laura just to let you know,someone i know had 3 eggs put back and ended up with quads!!!!!1 of them split in 2 lol...well i picked up my drugs today and start injecting next tuesday,excited but scared at thought of the needles ahhhhh...does anyone know if there is a mcdonalds near st bartsmwe have both fancied mcflurrys last few times we gone down there but cant seem to find one...


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all wanted to pop in and say i saw the dr on the 28th and have already got a copy of the letter they sent to refer me and now just need to wait for st barts!!
gonna start to eat more healthy now and keep up with vits! cause hopefully i should be starting by the end of the year, well thats what was estimated .
poor dh has to have an extra blood test to see what blood group he is cause ive just found out that im o rhesus d negative so will be a bonus to see what he is! and he hates needles  
hi suemac great to see everything going well really pleased 
hope to be posting on here more often in the year goodluck to everyone just about to start or getting there results


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How is it going?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes Laura any news?! 

Lilac - there is a macdonalds in London Wall. If you walk from Liv Street to Barts you will pass it. Hmmmm I fancy a mc flurry now! 

Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Was not good news. All poor quality, they put all 5 back.  I'm pretty devasted.

XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura

Sorry to hear about the quality of your embies but dont think it is all over yet hun please.     On the 2nd trimester board i am am on there is a lady expecting twins that had two fragmented grade 3 embies put back. So please try & be positive & dont stress & take it really easy & relax as much as you can hun over the 2ww.

thinking of you

Sue XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Sue.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Your embies are now in the best place.  Keep with the PMA, as Sue said I've heard of ladies who got a BFP with grade 2/3 embies.

Take care of yourself    

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Definately don't get down honey. Five embies, even lower quality, is still a much better chance than before and I've heard so many times of low quality embies sticking. High quality makes no odds I think - I had 10 grade ones put back before mine finally stuck and yet a cycle buddy of mine had grade three's stick first go.  Keep a PMA sweetie - it's your time. 

Kyla xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kyla- The twins are getting big!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - so sorry to hear you're down and disappointed. Wish I could make it better. I had bad quality embies stick on IVF 3 (I know I'm a bad example because of how it's ended for me, but I really think it wasn't the fault of the embies, more my killer body). So huge hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Laura

It sounds like all is not lost but what the others have said! So dont worry about the quality just focus on your body accepting those cells. They are settling in nicely Im sure.

Have a lovely weekend girls

Jen x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura it is your turn, it is your turn, it is your turn    

the girls are right I also know others who have had really poor quality embies and gone on to have great pg and beautiful babies so for now you are PUPO 

you will be in all my blessing prayers and I expect everyone else to join my prayers with their own positive thoughts this will work   

Fran


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - how you doing hunni xxxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks j-mo,we thought there must be one there somewhere,and yep when we have come out few times have fancied a mcflurry,but also handy if we get there early which we have a few times,mmm hubby will be happy.....


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Laura - hope you are managing to stay positive. Five embryos is great.       I have everything crossed for you. When do you come home?

Jen - hi hun! Hope you are well and getting to enjoy the sunshine. 

Lilacbunnykins - good luck with your treatment! 

Zoie - glad to hear that things are moving on for you. 

Juicy - good luck with your move to Barts! 

Lou - hi there! Hope you are well. 

Hi to any other Barts (or ex Barts!) girlies!

Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Hettie - Got home saturday night... went back to work yest!  

I'm ok, bit of a shock about going back to work, having nearly 3 weeks off left me alot to do!  Still keeps my mind off things!

How are you ladies?

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I can't believe you're halfway through your 2ww already.

Remember,    P U P O   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know its flying by for a change!  Think its because I ha a later transfer and being away etc!

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Laura - My last 2ww went quicker too, think also from the blasts. Not long to go now! Still have everything crossed for you hon.
Kyla x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

How are you feeling hun?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm feeling very sick!  But I know its just to progesterone.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks hettie for the reply
got letter today saying ive got to go to gp to have full blood count, blood group and all hormone tests done again,
i thought i would have  these done at st barts??
thinking of ringing st barts tomorrow to ask what they think and then go from there!
did anyone else have to have this done before getting there referal to st barts?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It just speeds things up if you have all the bloods done first Zoie.  Then when you go to Barts you are all ready to go! X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome home Laura. I just wanted you to know Im thinking and praying hard for you xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - how are you hunni? thinking of you

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks laurab good luck for your test day will be thinking of you xx i rang barts and they have my referal and also said i should recieve my apointment pack in two weeks so im really happy 
they said i should get my hormone bloods by gp cause its on my door step its just for my benifit really, but will have the other tests ie hiv, hep b and c and rubella up in barts.
im geting excited but also very nervous as this is everything i cant fund ivf myself! so im happy but it could also be the end of this journey if it dont work, im hoping i wont end up going  will keep popping in and updateing myself and yous x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Zoie, glad Barts answered your questions (and you managed to get through on the phone!!). 
Doesn't sound as though you have long to wait now. 
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Zoie
Dont think this is your only go. Even though you cant afford to fund IVF now you are sooooooo young you have plenty of time to have another treatment. You never know whats around the corner in the way of windfalls of money.
Its better to go into this one without putting pressure on yourself.

But lets hope you wont need another anyway! Just to warn you though that if you get any spare embies from this you will have to pay to have them frozen, so just be prepared in case you want future siblings! 

Good luck

Jen xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Zoie - I managed to get all my tests done at my local hospital.  It def saved a lot of time hanging around at Bart's on the day itself as all we had to do was SA (for DH) & scan for me in the pm.

Laura - I've got everything crossed for you & hope at least 2 of your embies make themselves at home for the next 8.5 months.  

Some of you girls will already know this, but I've recently had a natural BFP which came as a complete shock to us, as DH has MF.  We're happy &   this one sticks this time.  

Sending lots of     to everybody.

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Check my diary.... link is in my signature. X


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow that is amazing news hun that has made my weekend it really has lots of       for your test tommorrow wow how many though?    

Lots of love Sue XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - OMG!!!!!! That's brilliant news!!!!! Twinnies or more    

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!! wohoo!!!!! I'm grinning lots.
Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls!  Trigger will be out of my system now won't it?  I had it 14 days ago.  I'm struggling to believe it!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Trigger should leave your system within 10 days.  Looking good!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron..


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ooo...Laura..sending you lots of   .  How many HPTs are you going to do tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I do have 3 in the cupboard!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I did 1 per day for 3 days!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought 4 yest and that was for one per day until test day.  I'm going out for the day tomorrow with my friend and her little girl so can't do too much POAS!  Have taken Tue off work and so can spend the entire day looking at sticks!

Do you think I should have bloods done or just go for a scan?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've never had my bloods done (was never offered them at Lister). 

Scans aren't usually done until at least 7 weeks at the clinic or 12 weeks NHS unless (touch wood that you don't) you have some worries.

BTW I texted Fran & she sent her congrats.  She's out tonight so will post when she's next online.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Due to having an ectopic I have to have an NHS scan at 6 weeks so I will go and see my GP tue to get booked in.  My EPU are lovely.  Was thinking of getting bloods done privately to put my mind at ease in the mean time but not sure if it will just be hassle?  

Tell Fran thanks!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Whoohoo! Yay!   I got a BFP at 12dpo too and it was faint. I actually then got a BFN the next day but BFP the day after (this is with the twins) - all the same make of test.
I say if you still have the BFP tomorrow then don't bother with bloods unless you are worried. Let it sink in - you are preggers!!!!
You can normally get a private scan at around 6-7 weeks but EPU will do them too if you go in with pains or spotting. I saw two hb's at 6 weeks and 3 days.

Oh I'm so happy for you honey!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kyla, did another 2 tests this morning but they took longer to come up.... worry worry worry!  Think I'm gonna have to get a mortgage out to keep me in pee sticks!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - It doesn't matter how long it takes for the line to come up..it bears no relevance at all!!! No more tests today!!!   Otherwise we'll send the test   round & confiscate all your test kits!!!!!  

We saw hbs at 6w4d & 6w5d. 6 weeks maybe a bit early & could send you into a panic if you couldn't see hb. 

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, actually Nicky didn't see hb's until 7 weeks I think.


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Laura - I have had a lazy 3 days and not come online. So happy for you Laura and   that all goes well. I remember going to the GP last year and saying I think I am pregnant this is after testing at least 4 times and getting a positive it does take a while to sink in and you want someone else to say it to you. A positive is a positive so congrats on being preggy.

Alexis


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - congrats hun, thats great news    bet you cant for till Monday 

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Shall we have a bet on how many Laura is having


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Twins I say


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't decide whether it's going to be twins or triplets!!!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - wow!!!   I am so so pleased to read your news! Fantastic!  I bet you can't stop smiling! Enjoy being pregnant! 
Love Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura

massive congrats honey      

I am soooooo happy for you it really made my weekend no one deserves it more

here's too a happy and healthy 9 months 


Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, I'm so so scared its all going to go wrong...      Surely its about time I had some luck

Now I just have the nightmare of trying to organise all my post BFP drugs with my GP... the big down fall of IVF abroad!

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Keep up with the PMA   

What drugs are you going to ask for from the GP?

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ive only just read your news Laura - Fan Bloody Tastic hun!!! 
I couldnt be happier for you, you deserve this so much. Yes you do deserve some good luck.
Well done xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Fab news Laura! You know me I test bloods. Depends on what makes you less stressed. Not knowing or knowing your betas. 
You could get a couple of betas done and then relax?
But don't get freaked by the pee sticks they're just crap at showing any comparision from day to day.
Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks all! 

Lou - I've pmed you about the bloods.  How you?  when things moving for you again.. June?

Jen - How you doing, whens your FET?

Ron - I need to get Claxene injections, Crinone Gel, asprin and Oestrogen tabs.

Got tummy pains again tonight and I think a little bit of blood (really tiny amount so worrying).


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura

So happy for you hun i really am it is great news.

When i searched about for the best price for crinone Gel i was on the 8% i think  i got prices from £60 a box down to the cheapest i found in the end was tesco's at £39 a box i think.

Please try to stay chilled hun & look after yourself.   

Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was on the 8% too.  Oh you can just buy it over the counter if you need to? I thought it was prescription only?

Hows you?


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura

No barts had to send me a script while i was away for a few days & i had to hunt for the best place to get it.

I am fine hun i have been sleeping lots & taking it easy as i can as i keep getting headaches so have doctors appoinment next week to see how my blood pressure is doing.

Anyway late for me & you should get some sleep hun before you get up & do another test!!!   I have about 15 sat upstairs that i did!

Speak soon hun

Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you believe I have no pee sticks and tesco had sold out!!  But dont worry I will be at the chemist first thing!!

Night X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Laura....fantastic news   


As far as I'm aware, "Crinone 8%" is the actual name of the product....ie it doesn't come in other %

Cheapest place I got it was ADS/Serono/[email protected] because Serono manufacture it.....however, as you're now pg and require these additional meds, your GP should prescribe all the drugs you need on NHS script........I know this is how it would work for me irrespective of whether I've had private or NHS treatment leading to the BFP.  Our clinic actually write to my GP following ET and inform them of my treatment, how many eggs collected, how many transferred, what drugs I'm on during 2ww and requesting that if I get a +ve result that those drugs are prescribed by GP until at least 12 weeks.  I would definitely check with your GP

Take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

I have a letter and everything to take to my GP this afternoon, my clinic faxed them as well.

Had a little more bleeding this morning and my boobs aren't sore either so having a panic that I won't even get as far as getting my post BFP meds!  

You ok?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sending you loads of sticky vibes hun....keeping everything crossed   

I'm doing ok thanks....starting to log onto FF a little bit more...just needed to take some time out as the last BFN hit us both pretty hard.....got follow up on Thursday morning although that was our 2nd (and last) NHS funded cycle so back to private again now.........not sure when we're going to try again.....later this year probably....after having full Chicago/karotyping tests and then it's likely to be FET with IVIG.

Anyway, am so hoping this is the one for you....I'm sure the little bit of bleeding and no sore boobs means absolutely nothing and everything's fine.  Slightly different situation as my friend has/had no fertility issues but she honestly didn't even know she was pg until 6mths....full flow red bleeding, no symptoms, no real weight gain.....absolutely nothing....and her son is 13 this year !!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well take care of yourself and I hope the follow up goes well on Thurs.  You know I have my follow up for my November cycle in June!   Ridiculous!


XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I had no real symptoms other than feeling a bit tired. The boobs only kicked in around 5-6 weeks for me. Also, Nicky spotted for weeks on end with her two and I read it so many times here so although I know you are naturally worried, I really think everything will be fine hon. Did you test again this morning? I stopped after 5 days but I was so tempted to keep going. They can get addictive.
Ky x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you beleive tesco ran out of tests yesterday. Tim is brining one home with him... I've saved this mornings wee!!!

Gonna try to get my GP to do bloods later... if not will go to a clinic to have them done, Lou has given me the details.  

I never believed people when they said this bit is worse than the 2ww!

I'm meant to be working from home.  I have lots to do but not doing anything!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hang in there Laura - this bit is torture. 

L
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hope it went well at the GPs, Laura. 
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

GP gave me all the drugs I need without any probs.  Completely fogot to ask about blods though.  They faxing my detaisl to the EPU and they should call tom or wed to arrange my scan.

Feeling less mental now!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

That's good news about your meds Laura. Will you wait for your scan now or ask for bloods?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I completely forgot to ask GP for bloods and Tim even went today to clarify a dosage and he forgot to ask too!  So I will ask the EPu when they call to book my scan about it but I think they will say to just wait for the scan.  I don't think I have the energy to call around private places and take time off work for bloods.  Its not liek them can do anything if its bad news is it?

So long winded answer to your question is no I think I will just wait for the scan.  I think!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura,
Glad your GP managed to sort you out with the medication. It sounds to me as though blood hormone levels are just something extra to worry about. So I would definitely say just wait for the scan and see how many babies are in there! 
I hope you have a lovely weekend planned!
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just wondered how things are Laura? 

Also Ron, how are you? Hope you are bearing up x

Hi to everyone else! Sorry its quick but its four mins to five and Im out of here like a rat up a drainpipe! 

Jen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Jen,

i'm well thanks, have a scan booked for next week so i guess I will know then, still worried about no symptoms, just got sore boobs, keep saying early days and will pick up.  Staying away frm the 1st trimester boards as they all keep talking about how sick they are feeling!

How are you hon?  gone mad yet?

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Don't worry about the sickness. I didn't have a day's sick the whole time I was pg. Not everyone does. I say count your blessings  Like you I didn't join a tri-board until later - who knows? Maybe I'll see you on the twin board  Good luck for your scan!
Kyla xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you Laura. Do let us know how you get on in the scan. I really hope you get a few heartbeats! 

Im very up and down at the moment but dont worry about me

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I know it's hard but try to stay positive. You have two blasts in you at the moment, most likely getting very snug and comfy!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
Kyla xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - I do worry about you !!!!!!  You stand a fab chance with blasts!!      Anything I can do to lift your spirits?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww thanks girls.

Its just that when they were put back I had twinges the following day (which would fit in with blasts implanting) and then I soon got swollen 
(.)(.) 
But now they are just back to their normal squishy selves with no swelling whatsoever and I had lots of pains yesterday which I felt was the blasts unattaching themselves again. 
The first time I got the swollen boobs (when I was pregnant) and the 2nd time I got nothing. So thats why I think it hasnt worked because I know what it feels like to be pregnant. Do you know what I mean? 

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I've been pg twice too and the second time (ie the twins) was totally different from the first. I had no idea I was pg with the ectopic until I was 6 weeks. Each time is different and I really don't think you should write it off. 

I know it's hard, believe me, I've been there many times, but I can't see the harm in being positive. If it hasn't worked it will be gutting either way but if it has (and I really hope it has) then you can carry on feeling good. Plus you'll feel less stressed (well maybe LOL). 

Check out the 2ww diaries - everyone has different symptoms and experiences - they helped me realise I could be pg even though I had no signs at all.

Hang in there honey, not long to go now and then I can say I told you so (fingers crossed)


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla you are right. I shouldnt write it off just yet. I should enjoy the 2ww while I can (and the hope that goes with it)

How are you? Alex and Izzy look scrumptious! 

Jen x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
great news laurab cant wait to see your post after your scan!!
well ive not had the best news im afraid as i rang st barts cause its been over two weeks and had no reply about my referal  
turns out that dr haloob sent it over but with no test results!! so they have had to send it back and have been trying to get hold of basildon to find out whats going on but i couldnt get through, so i rang them today and guess what shes off so got to wait till monday to see whats going on 
i am so angry cause it must be the norm to send over blood results ect  well i told the other lady who answered the phone it was urgent as i have just finished a course of meds for my chest so now im ready to go for ivf .
think its about time they got there finger out!! this is so typical of basildon 
and now ive got to hope that itwill get sorted and i will still start this year? just hoping the waiting time isnt to long 
im sorry to rant! just seems like i cant take that step forward


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Zoie - Its all so fustrating... hope you get things sorted very soon.

Jen - Kyla is right things are all so different.  Also i think the sore boobs you got after implantation was actually your drugs not the babies, I even got really sore boobs that early on my bfn cycle, read my diary if you want, my boob were so sore to start with on my bfn and on my bfp i only got sre boobs just before I tested.  

Hi Kyla!  

Ron - How are you doing sweetie?

Lou -


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I agree with what the others have said.  Each pg have been different for me.  The 2nd time I didn't even know I was pg until DH made me do a hpt, so honey, you're PUPO    

Laura - I've got everything crossed for you that you see at least 1 hb at your scan.    

Zoie - Hope things get moving soon.

Kyla - Love the new photo of the twins.

I'm feeling a bit up & down at the mo.  Went to hospital today to start the ball rolling on some tests.  They want to test me & DH for chromosome issues, which really hit home that I'm old & wrinkly & have crappy eggs!  

Have a good w/e everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron!!  You are NOT old a wrinkly!    Your bound to be up and down, well down really.  Good the GP looking into it.  Have you considered more IVF?  Or you want to continue with trying naturally?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - It was EPU who referred me (prob a guilt trip cos they kept telling me things were OK!).  We're not going to do anymore IVF because of lack of money!! Also, we're already blessed with Sam so I feel that I'm pushing my luck by trying for another!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Really sorry not been around. 

Laura honey - how are you? Any updates?

Ron - I want to send you a huge hug. I know that it's really frightening when MC happens and it turns into a nightmare when it becomes repeat mc. It's like the future is taken away from you and turned into something nasty. I know I can hardly face treatment now. I'm thinking of getting some CBT in if I do do treatment again. I have to accept I'll never have a stress free pregnancy if it does happen. 

Hi to everyone else. I've been taking a rest from the boards. But that doesn't mean I don't think of you guys. Just try to get some of my life back.

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Jen - I did not realise you had a treatment recently. PUPO i say and always keep positive. I have been pregnant twice and both times were completely different. Which clinic did you have you FET.


Alexis


----------



## bungeee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi All 

A friend is currently being treted at ST barts and needs an emergency number to call, we cannot find one anywhere does anyone know ofone?

Many thanks


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
I've been to the Lake District with DH for a short break so haven't been around. Had a lovely time - the sun shone!

Jen - good luck with this cycle! PUPO!  you've got such a good chance with frozen blasts. FETs do work! Please don't worry about symptoms. The only one I had was the funny metallic taste in my mouth the day before I tested. When do you test?   

Laura - I can't wait to hear how many babies you have in there! 

Hi to everyone else! 

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls

Thanks for all your good wishes. Im still trying to think positively.

Well I had a very eventful weekend which has had a profound effect on me. 

First of all on Sat I went to visit my friend with her new baby. We had a few hours there and I fed him and burped him and even held him while he slept. He was such a little poppet and I have some fantastic photos of him. It didn’t upset me being with him, and it was lovely to see the my friend.  

Then Sat night was the 80's party and I couldn’t help but dance. I hope I havent done myself any damage, I did try to keep it low impact and just sway as much as I could and I stopped as soon as I started to feel out of breath. But it was good fun. I did stay until about 2am in the end so it was a very long day on Saturday.

Much of Sunday we just vegged around, DH was hungover and knackered. He'd forgotton how much DJ ing can take it out on you.

Did I tell you that I became a great auntie again four weeks ago? My niece (and goddaughter) had a little girl called Sophie 4 weeks ago. Well I got a phone call last night just before 9pm to say that her partner (Sophie's dad) was killed yesterday afternoon in a motorbike accident. I wont go into details other than to say that my niece is in absolute pieces and my brother is with her and my other niece. I just cant believe it. He was exactly the same age as my DH and had been biking for 20 years. He has a powerful bike and knows how to ride it but I don’t care what you say, you wouldn’t have a bike like that unless you wanted to drive it fast. Apparently it was a collision with a car pulling a horse box in a country lane and they think he died instantly.

Im in total shock and cant stop thinking about them. I don’t have a big family and so Im very close to that brother and my nieces. I didn’t really know him as they live in Devon but its my niece and that poor baby Im so sad for, little Sophie will never know her father and he was ecstatic to have her.

Its made me appreciate what I have. I was very jealous of them having Sophie and their big house on the edge of Dartmoor. But I wouldn’t swap what I have for what she has now. I would happily stay in my little house and even if I cant have my own child at least I have my DH and two lovely step children. Im going to try to remember this from now on. 

There will be an inquest and a post mortem. They will even take the bike to pieces. But I think we will never know what really happened. The ironic thing is that he had agreed to sell the bike because my niece didn’t want him risking his life like that after they had Sophie. Its just not fair is it? 

My niece is just the warmest, kindest, loveliest girl you could ever wish to know, she really is, and she doesn’t deserve this at all. All she has ever wanted is to be loved. It makes me so sad.

So I guess you could say that this has all put things into perspective for me. Sorry for lack of personals as Im sitting here at work just stunned that this has happened.

Love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG - Jen, your poor neice. What an awful thing to happen, and the timing too (not that it is ever good to lose those we love but to have just had a daughter). I am shocked for you and them. 
Things like this do put your life in perspective and it's great that you have such a good DH and step-kids.
I'm still hopeful for you for Thursday honey.
Take care, Kyla xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Bungee,
Sorry I did not get back to you quicker. Don't know if your friend still needs an emergency number for Barts, but I have had a look through all my info from when I was there and this is what I've found.

Reception - 0207 601 7176
E-mail   [email protected]
Doctors bleep for medical emergencies - 08700555500 ask for pager 856296 (Evenings and weekends)

Hope this is of help.
Best wishes,
Hettie






/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG Jen that is awful, how absolutely tragic.  I can't even imagine what it must be like to lose your partner especially when you have just had a baby.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I'm so so sorry to have read your news.  Nothing I say will make things better for your niece so I'm sending you all lots of  .

Love

Ronnie
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - How are you today?    Have you done any early testing?  How are you feeling.  

Ron - How are you doing my dear?  

Lou - Hows you?  Whats happening?

Hello Alexis, Hettie - I hadn't realised how close you two are together... babies must be due in August time?

Kyla - Hello there, hows you and your wee ones?

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I'm OK thanks, hun.  How are you feeling? Will you be 6 weeks exactly when you have your scan?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok.  still same just sore boobs and no sickness.  I'll be 6+4 on scan day.  Started bleeding 6+2 last time which is tomoorw.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Good luck for your scan honey. 
A & I are good thanks - we've started baby rice this week which is very very messy! 

Jen - Good luck to you too this week! Fingers still crossed for you.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Remember no 2 pgs are exactly the same.  What time is your appt?  I have everything crossed for you.  

Jen - How are you feeling?  I've got everything crossed for you too.  

Kyla - Did you capture any of the mess on camera?? We've got some of Sam when he was eating pureed fruit & it was all over his face..will show them to his girlfriends when he's older!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its 9am, was going to go to work after but decided to book day off.  Hope I can spend day shopping for big bra's rather than crying all day!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Let's hope you get your boobs measured!!!

Just found out my cousin's wife is pg - baby is due 2nd Jan, a few days after ours would have been


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its tough honey.

I feel so sad Ron, I just want to cry, for you, my friend Beach who just had scan and like you saw heart beat twice and then baby died this scan, for Jen's niece, for my friend steph who's just had her 7th BFN.  Everything is going wrong for everyone and I want people to all be happy.  

Think I'm gonna head off for a cry.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura -


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura -  - as sad and awful as they world is, it's made worse by your hormones honey... I cried a lot the first tri-mester. Even at adverts. Only two days to go now!

Ron - Still thinking about you  too. How you holding up?

K xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Your up early Kyla!  

X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Lovely to see theres more chatting on here now! 
Hmmm it doesnt rain unless it pours. Ive only just got into work because my mum was taken ill this morning and I had to go and sort her out with the paramedics and drs etc ( she is in one of these warden controlled places so well looked after). She will be ok but I think there will be more of this to come, she is afterall nearly 84 and very frail. She had been feeling ill for a few days but didnt want to burdon anyone because of whats happened this week.
I feel quite shaken up now and wish I could go and lie down somewhere! 

No I havent tested early. I wanted to prolong the agony for as long as possible. I really dont feel as though its worked, I dont have any symptoms whatsoever. Dont worry I will let you know the result tomorrow. I just hope the events of this week will help to keep me strong this time.

Laura - sounds like your hormones are playing you up a bit. Have a good cry whenever you need to it will make you feel much better! 

Thanks for your email and text Ron. I know how you feel about your cousin. I hope you're bearing up as best you can.

Kyla - would love to see photos of rice faces! 

Lots of love to everyone else Ive missed

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Sorry to hear about your mum - glad she is okay though. 84? That means she had you older than you are now - I'm taking that as a sign for tomorrow!!
Darn, I only took photos at the start of the feed. I forgot to do messy faces. I'll do some tomorrow when I feed them.

Laura - My day started at 5am when Izzy turned 90 degrees in her sleep and hit her head on the side of the cot  Fed them and then when I got back to bed, one of the cats had thrown up on my side of the duvet and DH hadn't noticed. I cleaned it up but he wasn't getting up so I went downstairs for breakfast and only at 7am when he finally got up could I strip/wash the bedding and go back to bed and by then it wasn't worth it. Men!!! 

K


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - I'll be keeping everything crossed, surely you need some luck after this awful week?  

Kyla - Thats a busy morning!    My cats normally wake me at about 5am for feeding but I feed them practically in my sleep and crawl straight back into bed!

Hello everyone else!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Thanks for asking..I'm OK if I'm distracted.  If someone asks me how I am, then I tend to fall apart a bit!  I'm in a concert on Saturday so I've got that to worry about!!!  

I can't believe your DH slept through the smell of cat sick..urgh!!!  

Poor Izzy...was she OK or did she scream the place down?

Laura - How have you been today?

Jen - I have every single thing crossed for you hun.    

Just come in from rehearsal so off to sleep (after having a look on ********!!!)  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girlies,

Ahh sleeping through the cat sick ploy - I normally try to do that. The worst one is Spud is sick because he's being eating cat poo! Imagine that!

Well I did a test last night (to prepare myself for the worst) and again this morning and both times I had strong blue lines so it looks like I have a BFP! I have a blood test today to confirm levels etc and should find out tonight if things are looking ok. Obviously Im feeling really excited but trying not to go over the top because I have a long way to go yet. Ive been here before! 
I just hope and pray that this little one will stick.

Just thought I would share my news! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay Jen, you be cautious, I'll handle the excitement!
    Yay yay yay! Now I can say I TOLD YOU SO! LOL   Whohooo!   

Kyla xxx

PS: Ick on the eating poo!!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

you had to start with the sick cat poo story!!!!!

Jen congratualtions and well done,

you have had a hard week and I only hope this goes a little way to you seeing light at the end of the tunnel

my love and best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Many congratulations on you  . What brilliant news!!!  

Take care of yourself

Ron
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sam got sent home early from nursery today due to suspected chickenpox.

We are supposed to be going to Dorset for a family gathering & also fetch my mother back here so she can catch her train home on Monday. 

MIL going to for hip replacement op next Wednesday. 

  

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen i will just congratulate you on here aswell!!!! I told you it would all be ok & the no syptoms meant nothing!! yipee hun so very happy for you       Good luck for the the blood results later XXX    

Laura - Hun will be thinking of you tomorrow hun for your scan     How a many is there that is the question    What do you think girls should all have a guess, what you reckon?? I think there is maybe twins there  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well, i will catch up soon my house is just madness at the mo as we have been having all the prep work done for my new kitchen that goes in on monday ....yipee!!!

Speak soon

Love Sue XXX    

Ron - Just went to post then saw your post. I hope the little fella has'nt got chickenpox hun.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - Wow!!! Congratulations!  Fantastic news! So happy for you! 

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Huge congrats Jen!!!    Hoping for a happy and healthy next 8 months!   

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Laura!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I'll be wanting to hear all about your new bras tomorrow!!!!!   

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So scared.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I know hun, but we'll all be 'there' with you, holding your hands.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron.  I don't know if I will cope with another loss.

Still I'll worry about that tomorrow if I have too... if not I'll be out bra shopping.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes girls.
Laura I wish you loads and loads of luck for today. I will be thinking of you and wishing you the best. I will be you in a couple of weeks feeling the same way.

Ron - poor little Sam. Hope he is ok.

Ive got the funeral to go to on the 16th but now my other niece has shingles and Im not sure if its safe to go? Does anyone know? Ive tried googling and it looks ok because Ive had chicken pox but I dont want to take any chances. I may go to the doctor and check that Im immune.

Got my blood results and everything looks fine with those, so for today at least I seem to be pregnant. Next step is the scan on the 18th

Lots of love to you all
Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Just been to the docs so I know a lot more about chickenpox now!!!

It's only dangerous for pregnant women who haven't had chickenpox, so if you have had it when you were younger, then it's OK & you're fine.

Doc didn't think Sam has c/p now but if he's been in close proximity with someone who has, then he may develop it in the next couple of weeks if he doesn't get it in the next 48 hours. Joy!

Laura - Good luck hun.   Hope you're in M&S right now!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm in shock.  There was a beautiful little baby with a heart beat pumping away, and then another, and then another!  We are completely in shock. There was also a sac which looked empty so she doubts that will progress but am back in 2 weeks for another scan.  There was a pool of blood which she said may cause some bleeding.  Also she told me to go back to my GP and ask to referred to a mulitple birth specialist.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Laura 3!!!!!! OMG & there was you thinking it was all over after e/t as you were convinced it would not work!!!! We all told you this was your time &  not to worry   

Well congratulations sweetie you are going to be a busy, busy mum. That is amazing news so very happy for you & dh.

Love Sue XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Sue.  And thanks for your text this morning too.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura 

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!! 3?? 

Massive massive congratulations to you sweetie...WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!    

Take care of yourself & all of them!!!

Ronnie
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Could I join you?   Im currently waiting for my referral to come through from Barts and wondered if you could give me any advice on what to expect and also what I should do to prepare myself for my initial appointment with Barts? I have just had my fsh & lh checked by my doctor but do I also have to have the HIV tests etc done too prior to going to Barts?  

I see theres lots of bfps on here lately! Congratulations to all the mummys to be!!     

Any advice welcome!

Jo xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura

HUGE congratulations you deserve this enjoy every minute and look after you and the triple  tribe    

      

Fran


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Jo

welcome to the thread

the girls with most info will give you some advice later but just wanted to welcome you over here.

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! WOW Laura!!!!! Huge congratulations to you! I remember when we first saw ♥ one then, the second ♥ and DH saying any more and laughing? Oh you must just be over the moon!   
It's probably best that the fourth sac was empty as otherwise you might spend the next 8 months on bedrest LOL 
And there was me thinking twins!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Laura - Fantastic Fantastic Fantastic!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG

Well done hun. How are you feeling having three?!?!?! Think of all those names you are going to have to come up with!!!!! 

Welcome Jo - Its been a while since Ive been to Barts and have been to another clinic since so Im probably not the best person to answer you.

Love to you all (have a good weekend)

Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You're going to need HUGE bras!!!!!  

Jo - Welcome to the board.  I'm sure the other girls who have been to Bart's recently will be able to pass on loads of useful information.  I left there in 2005 so I won't be much use to you, I'm afraid!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations Laura!!! Triplets!!! How fantastic! 
So pleased it is working out for you. 
Love Hettie x

PS. Hi Jo,
I think I remember getting the other blood tests (for HIV, etc) at Barts at my first consultation. You will get a letter from them inviting you for a whole day of tests (scan for you/semen analysis for him) and you will have the blood tests then, I think. There are a couple of girls on here who have been at Barts more recently than me, and I am sure they will let you know.
Hope you don't have to wait too long now for your appointment.
Best wishes,
Hettie


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thank you for the welcomes and thanks Hettie for the advice about tests etc... getting excited now!  

just seen the news about Laura and her triplets   well done!!! 

hope the rest of you have a good weekend xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

well done laura,triplets omg thats amazing ,sounds like u could have had quads as u said there was an empty sac!!!! ,hi to jo ...
does anyone know how much burselin and menopur cost from st barts ,we had out one free go on nhs but sadley i didnt respond to the drugs,they said we can still have another go but would have to pay for the drugs we have used!!!so trying to work out how much we need so we can have our hopefully finall and posative go...
thanks sue x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SUe - I had exactly the same thing, my drugs came to about £800 (i didn't buy from barts) that was for 450 menopur and buserilin. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - When you get your Rx, PM me and I'll send you the details for Calea, which is where I got my drugs from last cycle. They worked out around 50% cheaper than my clinic.

Laura- Still so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - fantastic news    i am so so happy for you xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - You can also try Fazeley Pharmacy who is also very competitively priced.

Concert went really well...it was probably the best one we'd performed in...will sleep well tonight!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I found fazely cheaper than the others for the menopur.

Ron, glad the concert went well.XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Blew your bubbles back to a 7!

How are you feeling, hun? Did you sleep well last night


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank dear was asleep at about 9pm  was awake so early and then woke at 4am!  Shattered now... may have to close my eyes for a bit!  SLept most of this afternoon!

How are you doing?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Make the most of your sleep, with 3 LOs I don't think you'll be doing any of that when they arrive!!!!  

I'm OK.  Went to my GP on Friday & explained to him that the hospital won't test me for prog deficiency & asked whether I could get botty bombs (I didn't use those exact words!) if I'm lucky enough to get another bfp naturally.  He was lovely & said that he would prescribe them on NHS (told him I didn't mind paying for it!) & go back & see him when I'm pg. 

We went to a family gathering today at Moors Valley Country Park in Dorset & had a great time.  Sam enjoyed being the centre of attention, he was fussed by all my family as he's the youngest in the clan.  Next year it's going to be in Chessington..yea!!!!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Glad you had a lovely day, the weather has been beautiful.  However I have done very little other than sleep I have no idea how I will manage to get to work tomorrow.  

Its sunk in a bit now, we have had a long discussion about reduction as thats what the consult will be advocating for but are both in agreement that we are keeping them all, the of course is the risk that we may lose them all but I think we need to take that chance and feeling happier now we have made that decision.

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Good..you need sleep & will do for the next 6-8 weeks.

Wow! What a tough call to have to make. It's such a personal choice, isn't it?  Hopefully they'll all thrive & you won't ever have to be put in that position.  

Good night sweetie. 

Ron
xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I take my eyes off the board for a day or 2 and the heavens opened.
[fly]Congratulations Laura and Jen [/fly]

I  that the  keep coming.

Laura i'm still wide mouth 3 Lo's how wonderful.

Alexis


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - It's a tough choice regarding reduction isn't it? We had the chat too before we found out how many (in case we had four - two sets of identicals). There are a few triplet mum's on the mulitples board at the moment. None reduced and although there were a few sad losses, nearly all ended up with two or three babies at the end. You also have age on your side here. You are only 31 so your risks are lower than if you were older with triplets.
I would definately recommend starting your nursery and shopping after your 20 weeks scan though as you will probably be too tired (and large, bless you) to shop much after that! 
Still so happy for you both!

Kyla xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Apparently you are on bed rest after the 20 weeks so i think I will have to do internet shopping.... before that we need to move! 

What happening with everyone else?

Lou - How are you?  

Jen - Do you have a date yet for scan?

Ron, Kyla, Alexis, Tracey, Hettie - Hello!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - OMG!!! How many bedrooms do you have in your house


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We currently live in a one bed flat!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura -


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG Laura, girl you definately need to move!!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
laurab oh my god !! congrats with the triplets and you better get moving! 
its nice to see so many positives coming up makes me have a great feeling about treatment.
anyway thought i would update you on my referal as it has finally come through after much confusion!! they thought i lived in cambridge so took me off there system!! but now all is done and i have to got to barts for the 2nd of july! im excited and nervous and yet its only the referal day what am i going to be like with treatment starting 
hope everyone has a nicw weekend as i prob wont be on here till after that hope to speak soon xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Laura    
Erm I think you might have a tight squeeze!!! Where will you move to?

Hi girls!!! 

Sorry Ive been awol Ive been away on business to Liverpool.

Congrats on your appointment Zoie - it wont be long. 

How is everyone else doing?? 

Im ok, feeling a bit tired and faint a lot of the time. The other thing I noticed is that Im getting up a couple of times a night to go to the loo. Is this normal cos I dont remember doing this last time? 
I had a blood test to check to see whether Im immune to chicken pox (as my niece has shingles and I want to go to the funeral on Monday) and it turns out I am immune. So I will be driving down to Devon on saturday and back after the funeral on Monday.
I also got them to check my hormone levels again and they are good. And they look like they are multiplying nicely. But they did this last time too when I had a blighted ovum so Im still waiting on the scan to tell me more.


Anyway Id better get back to work as Im really busy

Take care all

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - LOL, oh yes. It's very normal. It means your womb has started to press down on your bladder from the extra weight of the fetus and blood - it will stay that way until about 10-12 weeks when it rises up past your pelvic bone. Then once the baby gets heavier it will press down again (about 20 weeks onwards). With the twins, it pressed the whole time (Laura I guess this will be you too!).
Also, if you've already seen a h/b then it's not a blighted ovum and I am sure the little bean is growing nicely in there.
Kyla xx

PS: Do you want to come post on the Bumps page now that we are talking pg a bit more here?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla
I hope its a good sign and means that there is actually something in there this time. But no I havent heard a heartbeat yet. I wont do that until next Wednesday if Im lucky. Im very nervous about that.
But at least Dh will be with me this time (I was alone last time)

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, I thought you had seen a hb on your scan


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

No havent had a scan yet. Im only about 5/6 weeks at the moment. My scan is on the 18th GULP!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

will be locking this thread in a few minutes so please do save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them !

thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way ladies....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145579.0

N xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Natasha - I can't reply to the new thread. 

Jen - Sorry hon, I think I got you muddled with Laura! Doh  My brain is not what it used to be! Best of luck for your scan then.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Natasha - I think you've locked the new thread by accident!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Been meaning to ask, can you PM the details of the sign/sing class you and Fran went to? How are you?
Kyla x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - The website for Sing & Sign is:

http://www.singandsign.com/franchisee_details.php?i=54,Brighton_&_Hove

I think with twins it's BOGOF 

I'm still feeling poo! 

Ron
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

This is the link to your new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145579.0

Rachel x


----------

